# My Spilopleura Red Ruby



## rayzal (Mar 25, 2011)

I friend , some picture of my new fish.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

nice looking setup

but the ruby seems to have some fin damage


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

Nice baby


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Tank looks good but did you just get that Ruby cause he is looking ruff.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2011)

Nice fish







But whats up with the fin damage?


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Agree with all the above statements!...However, he should heal up just fine with proper care!...Nice pick up and setup!...


----------



## NARKOTIK (Mar 8, 2011)

mon ami
tu as un reel dont pour la conception de tes aquariums... 
ne t'inquiete pas ton S.spilopleura se fera une nouvelle forme
_________________________________________________________________________________

My friend
you have a reel which for the design of your aquarium...
do you worry not your S.spilopleura will be a new form...........Narko


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Your setup looks great, I'm sure that little spilo is LOVIN' it in that place!









With proper care he'll come out of his "haggered" condition nicely.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Tank looks nice, with some TLC he will heal up fine. What size tank is that? Looks huge in comparison to the fish...


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

nice setup


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

im guessing it was probably amonia burn from shipping,

he'll heal up eventually ... Congrats


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice little guy... if you just got that fish i'd recommend you let him settle down and keep a close eye to the fin/body ammonia(?) burns... if your tank is not properly cycled your fish is in problems though...


----------



## rayzal (Mar 25, 2011)

spilo RIP .... one day after i post here


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

awww that suks dude was he shipped?


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

That sucks, looked like a nice fish, and very nice tank too.
Planning on replacing him with something else then?


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

so what happened?


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

sorry for your loss... hope the new guy's great!


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

nice fish and setup, congrats


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

salvo85 said:


> *nice fish* and setup, congrats


its dead....


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

ops, i'm sorry


----------



## rayzal (Mar 25, 2011)

i friend , i have a new spilo







look my post


----------

